# August Tap and Die Group Buy Information



## whteglve (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm posting this here in case anyone may not have seen this posted in the "Group Buy" sub-forum. If you would like to join in, please follow the link. 

Thanks,
Ash

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/august-tap-die-group-buy-134112/#post1784492

Please do not post in this thread. Please post in the original thread in the "Group Buy" sub-forum.


----------

